

Dollar fall sparks stability warnings - devmonk
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/5505a7f0-d7c2-11df-b478-00144feabdc0.html

======
Syama
lol "FT.com articles are only available to registered users and subscribers."
but the short paragraph can be read via view source or w/o js

The dollar tumbled against most major currencies on Thursday, prompting
warnings that the weakness of the world’s reserve currency could destabilise
the global economy and push other countries into retaliatory devaluations to
underwrite their exports. Increasing expectations the Federal Reserve will
pump more money into the US economy next month under a policy known as
quantitative easing sent the dollar to new lows against the Chinese renminbi,
Swiss franc and Australian dollar. It dropped to a 15-year low against the yen
and an eight-month low against the euro.

